# QP M25 fatality



## byron orsen (21/9/20)

Anyone have the Fatality RTA brand new please?!?!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L (21/9/20)

Severus Vape has stock

@Ahmed Kara can help

Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB (21/9/20)

Tasnia Vape have stock too

http://www.tasniavape.co.za/qp--Design--Fatality-M25-RTA?search=M25

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

